# Constant Scratching & Licking.



## Kaylalarissax3 (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a chocolate cockapoo about 4 years old and for some reason he is either always scratching or licking himself & there's no getting him to stop. Its like he is on some kind of mission and hes not giving up. He takes trifexis and I wash him with flea soap once a week so I know he doesn't have fleas. Im just starting to get worried because my mom has a poodle that literally chews the fur off of her paws & I dont want him to do that. 

Any suggestions on how to make this stop?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

i would take him to the vet, he may have an allergy, or a skin rash, you can try changing food and things like that but I would seek vet help


----------

